# Medical Advances



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

An Israeli doctor said, 'Medicine in my country is so advanced, we can take a kidney out of one person, put it in another, and have him looking for work in six weeks.'

A German doctor said, 'That's nothing! In Germany, we can take a lung out of one person, put it in another, and have him looking for work in four weeks.'

A Russian doctor said, 'In my country medicine is so advanced, we can take half a heart from one person, put it in another, and have them both looking for work in two weeks.'

The English doctor, not to be outdone, said 'Hah! We can take an arsehole out of Scotland, put him in 10 Downing Street and have half the country looking for work within twenty-four hours


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

So very true!!!


----------

